

End of Windows XP support puts ATMs at risk - singold
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/300c8788-abcd-11e3-90af-00144feab7de.html#axzz2wWuzScG0

======
singold
I've read that ATMs use Windows XPe (for embedded systems) and that the end of
support is for standard XP.

Anyone can confirm this with some source?

